

Does HTML5 make mobile app downfall inevitable? - mcantelon
http://www.mobilemarketer.com/cms/news/advertising/7737.html

======
chadp
No, quite the opposite. Apps are not going away for some time. Apps have: \-
carrier / store billing - devs make and collect $$ easier \- more
functionality, better experience with apps \- easier for most users, the icon
is right there on the desktop \- there is a significant investment by all
parties in the app ecosystem that is not going away or showing signs of
abating.

I sure don't prefer the mobile web. Apps are way easier for a user.

What percentage do you guys use apps vs mobile web. I would say apps 85% mob
web 15% for me.

~~~
Ataraxy
America Online circa mid 90s is to the internet as Apps are to smartphones.

Apps will eventually lose out to the mobile web. Statistically most people
prefer the mobile web over apps for a lot of things. It's only a matter of
time.

